# how to find a sub for a 2000+ sq. membrane roof



## FlatRoofExpert (Jan 24, 2017)

Sometimes a client has a 2000+ sq roof that we'd like to sub out. Occasionally we get behind and have several 400+ sq roofs in the same town we'd like to sub out.

Any suggestions for finding a large roof sub.

thanks


----------



## TPG (Mar 15, 2017)

Where are you located?


----------



## FlatRoofExpert (Jan 24, 2017)

*how to find a sub for 2000sq roof*

I'm located in the upstate of South Carolina


----------



## TPG (Mar 15, 2017)

*Sub Work*

I have availability to complete any upcoming sub work you have. I also have another one of my crews relocating here, so we would be able to take care of additional sub work on a consistent basis if needed.Send me a PM if you would like to discuss further.


----------

